# Gaming Chair



## McTHawk (18. August 2017)

Ich habe mich seit Tagen mit dem Thema Gaming Chair beschäftigt und es stehen zwei zur Auswahl:

DX Racer 3
Noblechair EPIC

Welchen bevorzugt ihr?
Wer hat Erfahrungen (vielleicht mit beiden)?
Wozu würde ihr euch entscheiden?


----------



## Noname1987 (18. August 2017)

Warum willst du ungedingt so einen? Als jemand der Probleme mit Stühlen hat und dadurch auch leicht Schmerzen kriegt die über Tage halten kann ich dir in Bezug auf Stühle nur eines raten, kauf sie im Laden und achte nicht auf Optik sondern optimalen Sitz! Ein ordentlicher Bürostuhl ist oft besser als irgend ein flashiger Gamingsessel. Höhe und Neigung in fixierbaren Stufen, am besten Nahtlos verstellbar, ein guter Lendenwirbelsupport und eine Lehne die dich in eine natürliche Sitzposition bringt sind wirklich wichtig. Mit Stühlen ist es wie mit Matratzen, jeder ist verschieden und braucht etwas anderes.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (18. August 2017)

Hab eigentlich nur Erfahrung mit dem Epic...die Verarbeitung und die Qualität ist wirklich top  aber ich denke, das steht außer Frage ^^

Ich kann dir erst mal nur empfehlen Probe zu sitzen! Würde zumindest das Zurücksenden sparen, falls dir ein Stuhl nicht zusagt...
Auf dem Racer hab ich einmal gesessen. Der ist nicht schlecht, aber hat mich nicht umgehauen.
Vom Epic wollte ich nicht wieder aufstehen  daher steht der inzwischen bei mir Zuhause 

Kurz zu mir: ich bin 1.94m groß und ca 95kg schwer - und zufrieden.
Meine Freundin ist 1.65m groß und für den Stuhl zu klein. Sie kommt mit den Füßen nicht auf den Boden (auch nicht auf niedrigster Stufe) und hat dementsprechend Probleme andere Funktionen zu nutzen. Das schafft sie neben ihrer Größe auch auf Grund von fehlender Kraft nicht...

Kurzform: wenn du mich fragst, nimm den Epic - er ist es wert


----------



## McTHawk (18. August 2017)

Hi Einwegkartoffel!

Tendenziell sagt mir der auch eher zu.
Ich bin 1,76 groß. Kannst du mir sagen, ob meine Größe noch ausreichend ist?


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. August 2017)

Hallo, 

ich habe den noblechairs icon seit paar Tagen hier stehen und er ist 

Was mich mega stört ist dass ich einen fehlerhaften bekommen habe. 

2 Kratzer auf der Sitzfläche, 1 Kratzer auf der Rückenlehne, schraube für die seitliche Abdeckung geht nicht hinein. Wahrscheinlich flasche Bohrung. 

Um Ehrlich zu sein darf das nicht passieren bei einen 380€ Chair. 

Überlege alles zurück zu schicken und mir einen neuen zu bestellen..


----------



## McTHawk (19. August 2017)

Das tut mir leid zu hören.
Kannst du mir was bezüglich meiner 1,76 sagen? Reicht das?


----------



## amer_der_erste (19. August 2017)

Ich bin 184 cm groß und das geht problemlos. 
Denke die paar cm weniger gehen in Ordnung.


----------



## McTHawk (19. August 2017)

Danke dir!
Man liest halt in einigen Foren, dass man unter 1,80 den Boden nicht mehr berührt


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (20. August 2017)

Probier es aus....der Rückversand geht in der Regel sehr problemlos vonstatten


----------



## Martina79 (11. Oktober 2017)

Ich rate dir zum Noblechair EPIC, die DX Racer sind aus meiner Sicht nicht ganz so bequem. Würde den kaufen, der dir optisch besser gefällt. Wenn es sich nicht so gut sitzt, einfach zurücksenden und den anderen bestellen.


----------



## mPe (23. Oktober 2017)

Da ich auch schon ne ganze Weile mit nem neuen Stuhl liebäugel klinke ich mich hier mal mit ein.

Mein bisheriger Stuhl geht was das Leder angeht schon ordentlich auseinander die Technik hält auch nach vielen vielen Jahren immernoch (wenn auch oft etwas lauter als er früher vielleicht war, wenn ich mich darauf bewege.. )

Nun daher die Frage Echtleder oder Kunst? Was ist besser instandzuhalten ? Preislich ja ganz klar Kunstleder...

Desweiteren bei den NobleChairs und sicher auch bei vielen anderen Anbietern hat man ja noch weitaus mehr "Sitz-"Struktur vorgegeben als auf einem gewöhnlichen Bürostuhl. Ist das nur am Anfang ungewohnt und später dann ein Plus bzw. auch einfach gesünder bei längeren Sessions... oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen (noch nie auf sonem Ding gesessen und schon gar nicht für längere Zeit  )
Naja preislich scheinen die noblechairs auch eher gehobene Klasse zu sein was. Fangen ja bei über 300 an und hören bei unter 600 auf zumindest auf caseking


----------

